# XBox 720 and PS4 Rumours/Speculation Thread



## comp@ddict (Apr 8, 2012)

There are threads now and then, and the frequency is only going to increase. So I thought of making one common thread where people can offload their fantasies regarding next generation consoles (including me) and discuss about the realities and actual possible specs and release dates.

Here's what I got latest on specifications:

*PS4:*
- AMD A8-3850 quad core 2.9GHz CPU
- AMD HD6670/7670 GPU in CFx with APU
- 1GB Memory

ConsoleWatch: PlayStation 4 "Orbis" CPU Specs Leak, But Likely Reflect Early Hardware - HotHardware

Report – IGN sources detail, confirm Sony’s rumored PS4 specs | VG247


*XBox 720:*
- 16 Core IBM PowerPC based CPU
- AMD HD6670 GPU

Xbox 720 Devkit Specs Detailed, Includes 16-Core Processor | SilleGamer

Go!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


To start with, I'm HUGELY disappointed at the GPU. And apparently MS is also working on an Xbox Lite based on ARM cores for a 100$ price point. What? Now we need a new console for angry birds on TV?

Microsoft Working on ARM-Based Xbox "Lite" Platform - Rumour - X-bit labs


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2012)

PS4 is supposed to arrive before xbox. 

Link


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 8, 2012)

My fingers are crossed for backward compatibility.


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 8, 2012)

^^ Don't worry about backward compatibility as Sony has never disappointed gamers regarding this. PS2 had PS1 games compatibility, PS3 has PS2 games compatibility, and hopefully, PS4 will support PS3 games too. 

But one thing always comes in my mind. How do these consoles render games at 1080p with such a low end graphics card whereas we PC gamers have to shell out 20-25K for just the GPU to get great framerates at high settings. Moreover, i saw the Comparison video of BF3 on console and PC, there was no difference at all! How is this possible? Enlighten me on this one.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 8, 2012)

//MOD:

Thread closed due to multiple threads dealing with same topic.

Continue your discussion here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/consoles/155277-next-gen-console-discussion-ps4-n-xbox720.html

.

.

.


----------

